# Infantry Officer Power



## bdb1231 (13 Aug 2012)

How many infantry soldiers does one infantry officer control? 

I read on the CF website that 1 infantry officer control 25 men, is it true? Or is there about 5 officers out of every 25 infantry soldiers, lead by a top officer?


----------



## Gbert84 (13 Aug 2012)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/land-terre/ata-asl/units-unites-eng.asp


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2012)

A platoon commander will command a platoon.

A company commander will command a company.

A battalion commander will command a battalion.


So the number of soldiers an infantry officer commands depends on his or her appointment.


----------



## aesop081 (13 Aug 2012)

> Infantry Officer Power




I believe infantry officers are powered by food, just like everyone else. Maybe there is a new hybrid model these days, i don't know.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jed (13 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I believe infantry officers are powered by food, just like everyone else. Maybe there is a new hybrid model these days, i don't know.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Probably a lot of Beans in the mix.


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I believe infantry officers are powered by food, just like everyone else. Maybe there is a new hybrid model these days, i don't know.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Yea I got the same feeling from the thread title and first line too..


----------



## George Wallace (13 Aug 2012)

Google is your friend.


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I believe infantry officers are powered by food, just like everyone else. Maybe there is a new hybrid model these days, i don't know.
> 
> Hope this helps.



hashbrownies are food....just saying  ;D

....giving you the sense of extreme power and strength....until they run out.... then you get the munchies....(I wonder if the new hyprid model gets a longer power period......)


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> hashbrownies are food....just saying  ;D
> 
> ....giving you the sense of extreme power and strength....until they run out.... then you get the munchies....(I wonder if the new hyprid model gets a longer power period......)



I just want to know how many people will salute me arrrrgh

Ps potatos are bad for you.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Aug 2012)

I thought Infantry Officers commanded by the power of Greyskull. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wKZB7uqdRA&feature=related


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2012)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> I thought Infantry Officers commanded by the power of Greyskull. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wKZB7uqdRA&feature=related



No, Greyskull is a regimental thing, not common across all the Infantry.  For an example from a different regiment, there's this clip from an old Colonel: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pwURoueDzFo .


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 Aug 2012)

bdb1231 said:
			
		

> How many infantry soldiers does one infantry officer control?
> 
> I read on the CF website that 1 infantry officer control 25 men, is it true? Or is there about 5 officers out of every 25 infantry soldiers, lead by a top officer?



So, now that you have decided that being a Log O is beneath you, you have decided that you would prefer to inflict yourself on the Infantry?  Oh goody.

Officers do not have "power".  They have, first and foremost, *responsibility*.  The greater the responsibility one has, in a general sense, the greater the *authority* that you are granted.  Throughout all of this you will be held *accountable* for your actions and those of your subordinates.  If you manage to execute your authority in a responsible and accountable way, you may garner some* influence*.  

The moment that you confuse influence or authority with power is the moment you should be neck-shot.


----------



## GAP (13 Aug 2012)

:goodpost: No, an excellent post...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Aug 2012)

I guess pilot was beneath him as well...



			
				bdb1231 said:
			
		

> I cannot believe someone got into DEO pilot with a 65% university GPA. I thought you have to have at least like 75-78%. I think I'm going to apply as well.



Going thru the post history was...magical.


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Aug 2012)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> So, now that you have decided that being a Log O is beneath you, you have decided that you would prefer to inflict yourself on the Infantry?  Oh goody.
> 
> Officers do not have "power".  They have, first and foremost, *responsibility*.  The greater the responsibility one has, in a general sense, the greater the *authority* that you are granted.  Throughout all of this you will be held *accountable* for your actions and those of your subordinates.  If you manage to execute your authority in a responsible and accountable way, you may garner some* influence*.
> 
> The moment that you confuse influence or authority with power is the moment you should be neck-shot.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (13 Aug 2012)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I guess pilot was beneath him as well...
> 
> Going thru the post history was...magical.



I particularly chortled at the post about how stoned he was in high school.

 :


----------



## MikeL (13 Aug 2012)

bdb,  do you have any idea what you actually want to do?

When you were posting last year on the forums you were all over the place with what trade you wanted,  and if you wanted Officer or NCM.  A year later,  and it looks like you are still all over the place with a trade you would want to do.  But at least it looks like you made a decision.. picking to join the CF as a officer.  Then again it it looks like you don't seem to care what you do,  since you started a thread asking what the easiest officer trade to get into was....


----------



## Jarnhamar (13 Aug 2012)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> bdb,  do you have any idea what you actually want to do?
> 
> When you were posting last year on the forums you were all over the place with what trade you wanted,  and if you wanted Officer or NCM.  A year later,  and it looks like you are still all over the place with a trade you would want to do.  But at least it looks like you made a decision.. picking to join the CF as a officer.  Then again it it looks like you don't seem to care what you do,  since you started a thread asking what the easiest officer trade to get into was....



Some people like the idea of applying to stuff but never follow through.
Like reservists putting their names in for tour and making sure they tell everyone they put in for it- but when the time comes to follow through they excuses come out.
The OP is just wasting bandwidth IMO


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Aug 2012)

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> Some people like the idea of applying to stuff but never follow through.
> Like reservists putting their names in for tour and making sure they tell everyone they put in for it- but when the time comes to follow through they excuses come out.


Or they find excuses not to go when there's fighting to be done, but are first in line for ATTENTION.  They ought to be shamed by those MANY reservists who fought, and died, answering the call.  

[/rant]

As for Infantry Power, it's best when we infantry officers gather in groups.  That way, we can touch rings as we chant for our Infantry Power to Activate!

Much like these cats:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Aug 2012)

I think this one can be put to bed.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

